# Alphas and Betas



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

What do you think of this test ?
http://www.alphawomanthebook.com/quiz 

My understanding is that the author doesn't mean beta as an insult; more cooperative and nurturing is beta and bossy is high alpha.

The author writes to women, but guys can take the test too. Post your scores if you like, - or not.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmm, I got almost exactly 50-50. It said I'd do better with a Beta partner, which I completely disagree with. I've always preferred more Alpha partners, and I've noticed that most women who can go either way seem to feel the same.


----------



## Determined mind (Jul 31, 2015)

devoid said:


> Hmm, I got almost exactly 50-50. It said I'd do better with a Beta partner, which I completely disagree with. I've always preferred more Alpha partners, and I've noticed that most women who can go either way seem to feel the same.


Almost all women prefer more of a Alpha male if that possible and I _blame_ biology for that one. 




On the entire alpha, beta scale I see myself primarly as Sigma type.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

devoid said:


> Hmm, I got almost exactly 50-50. It said I'd do better with a Beta partner, which I completely disagree with. I've always preferred more Alpha partners, and I've noticed that most women who can go either way seem to feel the same.


I looked at the book, was waiting to meet a customer, decided why buy the book I might be able to take the test online.
In the book she makes the point that maybe we are socially conditioned to think alpha is better but then disappointed when the guy makes everything about him (including sex). And she says beta has come along way since books like real men don't eat quiche.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I got pink uwu

24% Low Alpha
64% High Beta

You are very accommodating and sensitive, and you seek security and stability in your relationships. You do not like to rock the boat and tend to avoid competition and confrontation. Your strength is in your emotional accessibility; you seek deep relationships and are able to compromise, but you lack spunk and confidence. Your most complementary partnerships are with the stronger Alphas in the color chart—but beware of becoming codependent with someone who dominates you.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

72% High Alpha
20% Low Beta
You are exceedingly dominant, in fact, downright bossy. Since your controlling Alpha is so strong, you need to soften it by developing your Beta side and allowing yourself to feel vulnerable. Your best fit is a partner with High Beta qualities—but he or she should also have at least a Mid dose of Alpha, or else you will roll over him/her. Look for a partner who falls in Blue or Lime Green. If your partner is too much like you (High Alpha- Low Beta), the two of you will end up in endless arguments and power struggles.

fuck developing beta. I can pretend if I need to, and I'm not buying the shit of being well rounded in this regard.

I agree with what's his name about sigma. To me, alpha and sigma are about the same, except Alpha wants groupies or a pack.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Old Intern said:


> I looked at the book, was waiting to meet a customer, decided why buy the book I might be able to take the test online.
> In the book she makes the point that maybe we are socially conditioned to think alpha is better but then disappointed when the guy makes everything about him (including sex). And she says beta has come along way since books like real men don't eat quiche.


I don't think it's social conditioning. It's kind of just obvious biology. In every animal species, the alpha gets the girls and has more offspring.

Also, who says alpha = selfish? Some of the most dominant, commanding Alpha males I've met are extraordinarily kind, sensitive and generous to their partners. Part of what makes a good leader is the ability to pick up on what other people want and make compromises. My boyfriend is a perfect example of that; he's been a CEO for the past 20 years and is honestly the most kind, empathetic and giving partner I've ever had. Of course he still enjoys taking the lead and also crushing his enemies and mine. :3


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

devoid said:


> I
> 
> Of course he still enjoys taking the lead and also crushing his enemies and mine. :3


enneagram 8?


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Old Intern said:


> What do you think of this test ?
> http://www.alphawomanthebook.com/quiz
> 
> My understanding is that the author doesn't mean beta as an insult; more cooperative and nurturing is beta and bossy is high alpha.
> ...


In other words dominant/submisive. Why is there need to compare human beings to pack animals? :kitteh:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> enneagram 8?


I honestly don't know. More likely 7w8. He's much more into social nuances and making things work than he's into actual conflict. But he does seem to get some satisfaction from conflict when it becomes necessary. I never could quite pin down my Enneatype either though. Sometimes I love conflict and sometimes I hate and fear it... seems to change randomly with my mood. I assume I'm just a 9 with no defined wings.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

okay, I can admit my score now - 14 beta 
and 56 alpha.

I didn't think alpha showed much in real life but recent customer was telling a friend in front of me, how she would ask about something and I would say no. I was surprised because I remember the last time she had a great idea and I said great lets do that.

xso was pink or purple. He had no idea how hard I worked to be toned down and listen hard to hear what he meant.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

devoid said:


> I don't think it's social conditioning. It's kind of just obvious biology. In every animal species, the alpha gets the girls and has more offspring.
> 
> Also, who says alpha = selfish? Some of the most dominant, commanding Alpha males I've met are extraordinarily kind, sensitive and generous to their partners. Part of what makes a good leader is the ability to pick up on what other people want and make compromises. My boyfriend is a perfect example of that; he's been a CEO for the past 20 years and is honestly the most kind, empathetic and giving partner I've ever had. Of course he still enjoys taking the lead and also crushing his enemies and mine. :3


In the book (I only had time to scan) she doesn't link alpha beta with a job description, more like a style of being more cooperative and open. I liked Ayden more than Mr big on sex in the city - don't know if that means anything. I liked the husband character on medium too, If anybody remembers that show.

I missed my chance with a 50-50 ish guy, but I would have ended up in the parent role (his parent, bad cop role), he was too much fun?


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

SilverFalcon said:


> In other words dominant/submisive. Why is there need to compare human beings to pack animals? :kitteh:


Nurturing is not always submissive, or not exactly.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

devoid said:


> I honestly don't know. More likely 7w8. He's much more into social nuances and making things work than he's into actual conflict. But he does seem to get some satisfaction from conflict when it becomes necessary. I never could quite pin down my Enneatype either though. Sometimes I love conflict and sometimes I hate and fear it... seems to change randomly with my mood. I assume I'm just a 9 with no defined wings.


ummm, are we good enough "friends" for me to offer an opinion????

You are not a 9. I'd believe 7 easily. 4 mebbe.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Old Intern said:


> In the book (I only had time to scan) she doesn't link alpha beta with a job description, more like a style of being more cooperative and open. I liked Ayden more than Mr big on sex in the city - don't know if that means anything. I liked the husband character on medium too, If anybody remembers that show.
> 
> I missed my chance with a 50-50 ish guy, but I would have ended up in the parent role (his parent, bad cop role), he was too much fun?


Regardless of how the book describes it, I'm quite certain that if my boyfriend took that quiz he'd be very high on the Alpha side. It sounds to me like the author is very into stereotyping people - that someone who is dominant must also be hostile, and that someone who is submissive must also be compassionate. There are many types of people in this world, and that's not really a line that can be drawn. Many people are timid, submissive and total selfish assholes. Many people are dominant, commanding and very kind. These types of labels given to people who are more one way or another can be really damaging to our social perceptions.



drmiller100 said:


> ummm, are we good enough "friends" for me to offer an opinion????
> 
> You are not a 9. I'd believe 7 easily. 4 mebbe.


Possible. I just don't relate much to the 7 mentality though. I have no desire to be content in my own needs, only to make the world better. And I'm not really very afraid of pain, and never have been. But I relate to a lot of the rest of the description.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

devoid said:


> Regardless of how the book describes it, I'm quite certain that if my boyfriend took that quiz he'd be very high on the Alpha side. It sounds to me like the author is very into stereotyping people - that someone who is dominant must also be hostile, and that someone who is submissive must also be compassionate. There are many types of people in this world, and that's not really a line that can be drawn. Many people are timid, submissive and total selfish assholes. Many people are dominant, commanding and very kind. These types of labels given to people who are more one way or another can be really damaging to our social perceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> Possible. I just don't relate much to the 7 mentality though. I have no desire to be content in my own needs, only to make the world better. And I'm not really very afraid of pain, and never have been. But I relate to a lot of the rest of the description.


The test allows a high score (or low score) on both so one does not negate the other.
Maybe the words aggressive and compassionate work?

I've been told I don't seem too compassionate, and yet sometimes this is said by people I don't think see the viewpoints of others as well as I do. I would never shoot someone when they are down, just don't see what I'm supposed to do sometimes?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Old Intern said:


> The test allows a high score (or low score) on both so one does not negate the other.


That's really not the point, though. The point is that it suggests that the traits of dominance are ALWAYS related to traits of selfishness. Therefore in order to not be labeled an asshole, you are required to score high on Beta as well. But these descriptions don't even make any sense with the normal definitions of these words.

From the dictionary:

Alpha
adjective
8.
(of an animal) having the highest rank in a dominance hierarchy:
the alpha female of an elephant pack.
being the most dominant, powerful, or assertive person in a particular group.

So the author is taking a word which usually means dominant and high in rank, and attributing very negative characteristics to this rather morally neutral word. It's just negative stereotyping. I get that it seems cool to take a word and flip it around, to make "beta" sound like a good thing and "alpha" sound like a bad thing. But in reality all that effectively does is to make people associate leadership and dominance with selfishness and hostility. Sort of like saying, "It's not okay to be more dominant than submissive, because submissive people are always nicer." It's just not true.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

devoid said:


> That's really not the point, though. The point is that it suggests that the traits of dominance are ALWAYS related to traits of selfishness. Therefore in order to not be labeled an asshole, you are required to score high on Beta as well. But these descriptions don't even make any sense with the normal definitions of these words.
> 
> From the dictionary:
> 
> ...


I think someone who fits her categories of alpha, don't mind admitting faults and being confident anyway. You score high or even on both so why is this a problem? The Big Five Test parcels this out as how giving a person is? I don't think you can say the less giving person on the big five is selfish, more like less flexible/ because they are more confident or they need you to challenge them for them to change course.

Assertive or supportive might be good wording. The assertive person is not always trying to gobble up the goodies for him or her self, just that they take action or choose a course faster, or on their own, without seeking consensus for reassurance.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Old Intern said:


> I think someone who fits her categories of alpha, don't mind admitting faults and being confident anyway. You score high or even on both so why is this a problem? The Big Five Test parcels this out as how giving a person is? I don't think you can say the less giving person on the big five is selfish, more like less flexible/ because they are more confident or they need you to challenge them for them to change course.
> 
> Assertive or supportive might be good wording. The assertive person is not always trying to gobble up the goodies for him or her self, just that they take action or choose a course faster, or on their own, without seeking consensus for reassurance.


It's a problem because it incorrectly stereotypes people by aligning two unrelated traits with each other: submissiveness and compassion. I don't believe the two are related, and I think that by promoting this "theory" of hers people are promoting negative stereotypes: basically the "girly wuss" archetype of people who are submissive, shy and compassionate versus the "aggressive bully" archetype of people who are aggressive, mean and dominant. You can be one or a bit of both, but still there is this dichotomy. Why?

What about the shy, submissive nerds who hate everyone? Or the dominant jocks who always put others ahead of themselves? There's really not much room for them in this archetype, because both would be described as the exact same overlap of "half alpha and half beta." When in fact the two have absolutely nothing in common beyond the fact that neither falls into a typical stereotype. So how is this in any way a useful way of distinguishing people?


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

In her book she has a grid - beta numbers in one direction alpha running perpendicular.
If you can be both or none, I don't see how this is a stereotype. On the website she breaks down portions of the grid and gives them color names.

I think this is helpful in a relationship, working things out or seeing where people are a team or working against each other. 

It explains why I could not take an INTJ I still think is kinda hot - he would smash me like a bug - metaphorically. He needed me to be silly so he could be important and I couldn't take it. It's not even pride, It would be war, not even that I care about which way is what on a lot of things, but he needs to be worshiped. I think I can be honestly respectful of people, but not at the expense of living a role that I don't quite believe for myself.

The shy submissive nerds who hate everybody - get categorized as beige on her color chart.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

You are Purple:16% Low Alpha
50% Mid Beta


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

xisnotx said:


> There might be 10 legit alphas on earth today, beyond the obvious ones in the public sphere. The only alpha women are their women...


where do you come up with this shit?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Orange. No one else ?

Well, pff. I'm not a leader, a follower or a punchbag at heart. My self-esteem is stricly grounded into talents and virtues, not social shit.


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

_"I love a tete a tete with a close friend more than a party."_
I don't know what that means, but the answer is yes.


Results:
You are Purple:
18% Low Alpha
48% Mid Beta

As an emotional person you value your relationships a lot, but you lack self-confidence and find it difficult to sound your own horn. Although you have strong opinions, you are uncomfortable fighting for what you believe in. You might be drawn to partners with High Alpha (Yellow or Red), which puts you at risk of being bullied. Because you do not like confrontations and seek compatibility, you need to learn not to back away from challenges. You would do best with a partner similar to you (Purple or Pink) or a Mid Alpha (Blue or Lime Green).


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

You are Green:

58% High Alpha

60% High Beta



The Alpha Woman Meets Her Match


You are a “true” hybrid: high in Alpha and Beta. You are very self-confident and ambitious, and you will lead as well as compromise in a relationship. This is an unusual profile since most of us are not high in both qualities. You will match with many people, but be careful about a partner who is in the {Pale Beige} box; that relationship will be codependent since you will do all the work. Your ideal match is with someone like yourself or someone adjacent to you (Green, Blue, Yellow, Lime Green).


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm this is odd. I didn't get a colour. What I got instead was this youtube link and them telling me "this is basically you"






OK in all seriousness I got pink.... yeah :dry:


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

You are Blue:

30% Mid Alpha

78% High Beta

You are a good mixture of Alpha and Beta; you probably get along with everyone and are well liked. You are confident without being overbearing. As a cooperative person, you may prefer letting your partner take the lead—but you are not a pushover. You will partner well with a strong Alpha (Green, Yellow), since you can hold your own. However, you will be comfortable in a stable, secure relationship with another person like yourself, in Blue.


Sounds about right.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> where do you come up with this shit?


Its my world..i define it. I have never met a legit alpha yet..maybe one recently, I almost killed that man. You know what that boy did? He passed me by, walking with his hand to his head cocking it like a gun. I followed him immediately, he was wise to avoid me. Do you know what happens when an alpha meets an alpha? Its a war. 

Please excuse me sir, but if you dont have an army of men willing to die for you...youre quite simply not an alpha. Its a curse.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

"

The Alpha Woman Meets Her Match

You are a good mixture of Alpha and Beta; you probably get along with everyone and are well liked. You are confident without being overbearing. As a cooperative person, you may prefer letting your partner take the lead—but you are not a pushover. You will partner well with a strong Alpha (Green, Yellow), since you can hold your own. However, you will be comfortable in a stable, secure relationship with another person like yourself, in Blue."


I really detest these kinds of questionnaires. It is too difficult to avoid over-thinking the questions. All this says to me is that at this point in my life I'm in mired in a bit of internal turmoil that I try to keep out of the public eye.

In terms of Alpha/Beta... in my experience it has depended on my circumstances.

My nature has always been to avoid conflict, generally. I've never been a large guy so it's not like I could push around my peers. I don't like to yell or raise my voice and I'm introverted, so I'm content to let others talk it out amongst themselves and only offer my voice if asked.

However, in my childhood I did stand up for bullied kids a few times. Generally because I thought what was happening was really messed up, as well as being irritated that kids mocking my lab partner were preventing us from getting our work done. In the end though, I realized that standing up for ostracized kids was just going to make me a target, so I stopped.


Was that alpha or beta?


In my online life, I've often found that if I want something done (like in a game, say) that I have to do it myself or it won't get done. In this capacity I did in the past take it upon myself (several times) to lead other people toward a specific goal. With mixed results.

Is that alpha or beta?


I could go on and on, but the point is, these kinds of tests are pretty worthless.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

omega omega omega


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Screenshot by Lightshot

You are Pale Beige










24% Low Alpha
22% Low Beta



You are unsure of yourself and too conforming. Passive, anxious, and excessively self-critical, you are sometimes afraid of your own shadow and worry way too much about what people think. You tend to misjudge others’ motives and intentions. Before you get into a relationship, take stock and think about how to develop more self-confidence. Otherwise, you will be taken advantage of and possibly even mistreated. Be careful—you are vulnerable!


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

xisnotx said:


> Its my world..i define it. I have never met a legit alpha yet..maybe one recently, I almost killed that man. You know what that boy did? He passed me by, walking with his hand to his head cocking it like a gun. I followed him immediately, he was wise to avoid me. Do you know what happens when an alpha meets an alpha? Its a war.
> 
> Please excuse me sir, but if you dont have an army of men willing to die for you...youre quite simply not an alpha. Its a curse.


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows (Jul 26, 2015)

You are Yellow:
58% High Alpha
26% Mid Beta

I've always thought of myself as more of a Sigma in terms of the socio-sexual hierarchy but I guess according to this test I'm not. Says I go best with a blue/pink, which I probably agree with within this model.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

apa said:


>


Lol, one african princess please...wrap it up, to go. Many like to make jokes but last I checked I go to sleep a day away from mine, what are these other guys doing? Alpha this, beta that...the only test I need is google maps. Google maps says Im right here, where are you? Here I am chasing a queen, becoming a king, and people are busy making jokes. Careful I dont decide to wake up tomorrow and go get her. Like, you could seriously turn on the news tomorrow and see my face on national tv screaming right at you..

And youre busy making jokes? 

Go protect my queen if you want to be useful.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

xisnotx said:


> Lol, one african princess please...wrap it up, to go. Many like to make jokes but last I checked I go to sleep a day away from mine, what are these other guys doing? Alpha this, beta that...the only test I need is google maps. Google maps says Im right here, where are you? Here I am chasing a queen, becoming a king, and people are busy making jokes. Careful I dont decide to wake up tomorrow and go get her. Like, you could seriously turn on the news tomorrow and see my face on national tv screaming right at you..
> 
> And youre busy making jokes?
> 
> Go protect my queen if you want to be useful.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

apa said:


>


This man doesnt even know who he is talking to yet. Anyway, you can help me. Go request from her father his audience for me...he has ignored me. Like I am going to go away. Im like a mosquito, if you dont swat me trust that I will eventually drink your blood..

Wow, I need to stop. Seriously, we're talking 180 mins here. Go on, test me.

Lol wut?


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Gore Motel said:


> omega omega omega


Makes me wonder who will be the first to state that he is 100% Alpha and Omega. roud:


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

xisnotx said:


> Its my world..i define it. I have never met a legit alpha yet..maybe one recently, I almost killed that man. You know what that boy did? He passed me by, walking with his hand to his head cocking it like a gun. I followed him immediately, he was wise to avoid me. Do you know what happens when an alpha meets an alpha? Its a war.
> 
> Please excuse me sir, but if you dont have an army of men willing to die for you...youre quite simply not an alpha. Its a curse.


I love fakes. They're lovely to read


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Carpentet810 said:


> I have a cure that can be done while helping everyone... The USMC just loves social failures...they take foreigners too!


There was an episode on Big Bang Theory - sit com. Penny got addicted to video games (her own real life was not going so well). Her friends had to push her back into the real world.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Orange. No one else ?
> 
> Well, pff. I'm not a leader, a follower or a punchbag at heart. My self-esteem is stricly grounded into talents and virtues, not social shit.


I'm near orange 56 or 59 alpha. kind of the same way. Not that I'm not a team player but have to ask myself lead, follow or get out of the way in a group sometimes. I't not that I need to feel powerful or be anything, just natural for me to see things as a system, what works and what doesn't. People don't like it when you say "why can't you just . . . . .". But if I start asking questions I might be in charge without trying to be. If you want me to not be in charge you have to tell me what you want, and not make me guess about what you really want.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

_You are Lime Green:__40% Mid Alpha_
_32% Mid Beta_



_You are a hybrid of Mid Alpha and Mid Beta. You are easygoing, and with your good relationship skills, you can create an equal, compatible relationship with someone like yourself (Lime Green). Since both of you tend to shy away from confrontation, this safe, secure partnership would have only a low degree of conflict. However, because you are a hybrid, you have several more challenging options (Red, Yellow, Green). With any of these matches, you would be the nurturer and your partner would be the leader. You might have to develop a little more Alpha so that you can occasionally push back._

--------------------------

Kinda accurate. I'm a bit of a chameleon. I'd be dominant if you're submissive and vice versa. The main point is I don't like conflicts so I won't let myself have personality clashes with someone I like if I can. I'll change according to whom I am with.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

apa said:


> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> You are Pale Beige
> 
> ...


Do you think this is accurate? Is it negative, biased wording? Maybe a person can be less engaged for reasons the author doesn't talk about?


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Old Intern said:


> There was an episode on Big Bang Theory - sit com. Penny got addicted to video games (her own real life was not going so well). Her friends had to push her back into the real world.


Sounds plausible. I don't own a TV or anything but I do know of the show you speak of. Sometimes you have to hit people up side the head to get them back in reality. It worked very well for my brother and sister. Of course they were drug dealing pill heads who partied too hard. Now he is an accountant with two kids and she is a physical fitness trainer. So extreme measures can work...


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

SilverFalcon said:


> Makes me wonder who will be the first to state that he is 100% Alpha and Omega. roud:
> 
> View attachment 370810


Rakim did.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Old Intern said:


> Do you think this is accurate? Is it negative, biased wording? Maybe a person can be less engaged for reasons the author doesn't talk about?





> Do you think this is accurate?


No.



> Is it negative, biased wording?


Yes.



> Maybe a person can be less engaged for reasons the author doesn't talk about?


I am just a very chill, and optimistic person. Pretending to be an alpha or a beta would just be roleplaying for me. Not authentic at all. I don't feel I have to dominate, but I don't feel I have to support either. I just prefer the freedom not to be a slave to either.

So the test result is precise enough in the sense that I am low in both. Like all other people I am capable of being unsure of myself, conforming, passive, anxious and self critical. Worrying, and misjudging others motives. Personally feel I am getting by just fine with most people. So I feel the negative is too strong in this one. That I have to take a stand by either being an aggressive alpha male douchebag, or an ass licking squire to not be pushed around. I just don't agree with that. But fair enough.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Carpentet810 said:


> Sounds plausible. I don't own a TV or anything but I do know of the show you speak of. Sometimes you have to hit people up side the head to get them back in reality. It worked very well for my brother and sister. Of course they were drug dealing pill heads who partied too hard. Now he is an accountant with two kids and she is a physical fitness trainer. So extreme measures can work...


I wouldn't have TV but still waiting for a decent price to just get internet without the other. It might be available but I don't have time to research and experiment on that right now. So . . . . sometimes I watch too much TV, not often, I get tired of shows once I know what they are.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Gore Motel said:


> Rakim did.


Seems someone beat him to it.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

SilverFalcon said:


> Seems someone beat him to it.


Rakim is _the God Emcee_, so it's likely that he gave life to Jesus.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*You are Yellow:*

74% High Alpha
32% Mid Beta

You are High Alpha and Mid Beta, which means that you are dominant in most relationships but have the capacity to collaborate and compromise. However, you have to guard against imposing your strong will and overpowering people. You will match up well with a partner who has a strong Mid to High Beta profile and will allow your Alpha to lead. Your best match is with someone more laid-back than you, who will help you take the edge off when necessary (Blue or Pink).

My husband is *Blue*.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Old Intern said:


> I'm near orange 56 or 59 alpha. kind of the same way. Not that I'm not a team player but have to ask myself lead, follow or get out of the way in a group sometimes. I't not that I need to feel powerful or be anything, just natural for me to see things as a system, what works and what doesn't. People don't like it when you say "why can't you just . . . . .". But if I start asking questions I might be in charge without trying to be. If you want me to not be in charge you have to tell me what you want, and not make me guess about what you really want.


I can't take initiatives for people without their agreement. I just tell them what I'll do and let them following me if they want to.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Apa said it, a gamma way, independent. But still then there's the accomodating independent and the [insert vulgar yourself] independent. Unless you live under a pile of leaves in the forest, you must know a tendency.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Sygma said:


> I love fakes. They're lovely to read


Baluhya babukusu baanjala bawachana ba mwanda bungoma kenya east africa. And you? What is your ancestry?

There was nothing fake about the foreskin I left for my forefathers. That pain was real, ask me about my circumsiion, how fake it was, for me to have my penis cut off for the sake of manhood. Ask me how fake it was, to drop out of school at the age of 16, poor, in the middle of Africa, with nothing to my name? No, ask me how fake it was for me to fight my way through African society being mixed being bullied not for my sins, or the sins of my fathers, but for the sins of your fathers? Do you know how many times Ive fought because of your fathers..white man? Do you know how many times Ive been slapped, bullied, taunted because of your fathers, white man? 

Ive gone to school with African slum children, Ive known and counted amongst my friends child refugees..who literally had to kill men to get to my slums. His name was Fekadu, have you even known a killer in your life? Have you even killed a man yet? And you want to speak to me? Some of us have been through war, you realize. You sit there everything handed to you by your white skinned blue eyed father not realizing that for some of us, we fought and nearly died just for the privilege. Ive seen a life you have never seen. My friend, any day of the week you are welcome to travel to my slums, saying what you speak...but dont for a second even think thay if you come to my ghettos, you could even compete. Im a king. We'd cut your head and drink your blood, it wouldnt be the first time my people would have dined on your flesh. Who do you think youre speaking too? Im a king..its in my blood, its my birth right. 

I dont know who you are but the way you speak you better have an army of men behind you. If its just you, we'll take your life away. You wouldnt be the first life thats been taken.

Kujichekesha tu bure


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

apa said:


>


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> Baluhya babukusu baanjala bawachana ba mwanda bungoma kenya east africa. And you? What is your ancestry?
> 
> There was nothing fake about the foreskin I left for my forefathers. That pain was real, ask me about my circumsiion, how fake it was, for me to have my penis cut off for the sake of manhood. Ask me how fake it was, to drop out of school at the age of 16, poor, in the middle of Africa, with nothing to my name? No, ask me how fake it was for me to fight my way through African society being mixed being bullied not for my sins, or the sins of my fathers, but for the sins of your fathers? Do you know how many times Ive fought because of your fathers..white man? Do you know how many times Ive been slapped, bullied, taunted because of your fathers, white man?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't think she would be interested in partaking in the deflowering of a young goat with you... I am sure she appreciates the thought though....


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Carpentet810 said:


> Honestly, I don't think she would be interested in partaking in the deflowering of a young goat with you... I am sure she appreciates the thought though....


Who is she?


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

airotciV said:


>


Glad I entertain yall, if it wasnt for me this place would be rather boring. Oh, youre a girl...hmm. whose woman is this? I wont say anything bad to a woman, i guess be blessed


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

xisnotx said:


> Baluhya babukusu baanjala bawachana ba mwanda bungoma kenya east africa. And you? What is your ancestry?
> 
> There was nothing fake about the foreskin I left for my forefathers. That pain was real, ask me about my circumsiion, how fake it was, for me to have my penis cut off for the sake of manhood. Ask me how fake it was, to drop out of school at the age of 16, poor, in the middle of Africa, with nothing to my name? No, ask me how fake it was for me to fight my way through African society being mixed being bullied not for my sins, or the sins of my fathers, but for the sins of your fathers? Do you know how many times Ive fought because of your fathers..white man? Do you know how many times Ive been slapped, bullied, taunted because of your fathers, white man?
> 
> ...


We ?

Dude there's nothing alpha about you, nor there is for the rest of the people in your head. Aren't you the guy looking for the pure girl ? pardon my french but you're not even interesting as an element of competition


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh come on! No response? I would love to go on about how my best friend steve was beaten in front of the school for associating with me, a half white boy. I want to tell the story of how I was slapped repeatedly for being half white by a black african..you know I turned the other cheek and all he did was slap it again? It wasnt the last time either. How about the days no one knew or cared about my name and only referred to me by my skin color? This was in 2000! How about just recently how I was referred to as ****** by the italian lady at night, or the time before that when another white man called me a ******, or the time before that when yet another one called me a ******? How about before that when the lady called my mom a ****** fucker? Or when my aunt insisted i was still just a ******? Or when my parents would be served last at the diner for being a mixed couple?

No, lets talk. Im a fake man, so lets talk about my fake experiences. After all, its lovely to read. 

Where are all these men when Im going through my own shit? Hmm? Where were these men at my circumsion? Where are they when I grew up fatherless, the first of 4, eating ugali posho and collard greens with no meat, because we were too poor to afford meat? Where were they when I was too poor to afford school fees and was sitting idke, not because I was stupid but because we were too poor? Hmm? Where were they when we lived in a trailerpark, myself working to take care of my family? No, before that, where were they when we were squatting in my grandparents garage? No, before that, where were they when me, my mother, and my 3 siblings were homeless living out of a van? 

But these experiences were fake to them, I guess. Its probably why Im so lovely to read.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Sygma said:


> We ?
> 
> Dude there's nothing alpha about you, nor there is for the rest of the people in your head. Aren't you the guy looking for the pure girl ? pardon my french but you're not even interesting as an element of competition


What are you competing for? I never said there's anything alpha about me, quote me if I did...I dont talk about that. Thats a label put on to me, the only label I ascribe to is Austin. What I am saying though...and read this clear...there are less than 10 legit alpha males on this earth. We're talking about men that actually have any use, yes? I doubt there are more than 10 men from my generation that go down in history.

Most every man is unecessary and forgotten. Thats a fact. People bleating here how they are alpha or not, trust me, chances are...youre not. Regardless of this test. Chances are, if you died tomorrow no one would care except your momma. There are few alpha males on this planet, dont get ahead of yourself because of an internet test saying you are one...what have you actually done? To all the supposed alphas on here. Lol, people are funny..

When it comes to me and my chances, personally, I like them. Im blooded right, my future is there for me, theres nothing in my way. But I am also 25, I havent done much of anything, but still..my history, my life so far, step for step, I walk capably in any mans shoes. Like I said, come to my African ghettos if you want to talk down to me. Im not saying that anyone elses life is insignificant, what i am saying is my life is. And thats whether my life is alpha or not. So disparage my life if you will, Id still, for all that ive been through, id put it up against anyones. Its a reason Im considered a king in my parts..,you think it was an accident? Ok, believe that then.

And if youre the typical western privileged class who frequents this board, having had your daddy pay for everything youve ever touched...well, lucky you i guess. I wish my father was rich. I wish i didnt struggle. I wish i didnt go through hell just to be here. But I dont respect your manhood yet, if all you can claim..at my age..is a rich daddy. Some of us have been through hell.

Go earn your stripes. Is my point. This test isnt one of them.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

*You are Green:*

58% High Alpha
68% High Beta




You are a “true” hybrid: high in Alpha and Beta. You are very self-confident and ambitious, and you will lead as well as compromise in a relationship. This is an unusual profile since most of us are not high in both qualities. You will match with many people, but be careful about a partner who is in the {Pale Beige} box; that relationship will be codependent since you will do all the work. Your ideal match is with someone like yourself or someone adjacent to you (Green, Blue, Yellow, Lime Green).


^

I confuse people a lot. ^_^


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> sigma was not a choice on this test. I think of sigma as a very antisocial alpha. One difference is a sigma is less vulnerable; you can't get to a sigma through tearing up the pack or violating the status quo like you can with an alpha.
> 
> The vast majority of conflict leads to nothing. The conflicts you CHOOSE tell much about someone. What conflict is worth my time?
> 
> *Protecting the innocent. Calling bullshit on an asshole trying to shame someone.* Those are things which light me up.


Quite debatable what this means in different scenarios though isn't it? Who is shaming who, or is anybody innocent . . . . . .?

Conflict can lead to enlightenment, new frontiers, progress, spoils or rewards . . . .


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

ningsta kitty said:


> Wait .. It told me to stay away from pail beige people. What kind of test is this  :tongue:
> 
> seriously though. Did anyone get that result. I'm curious what that one is all about so I can stay away


I was going to ask you on a date though, don't believe the test. Don't stay away from us pale beige!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

apa said:


> I was going to ask you on a date though, don't believe the test. Don't stay away from us pale beige!


haha!! No way!! This 5 min internet test told me you're a mooch. And those dimples aren't going to talk you out of it


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

ningsta kitty said:


> haha!! No way!! This 5 min internet test told me you're a mooch. And those dimples aren't going to talk you out of it


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

I got bored 3/4ths of the way through.

48% Mid Alpha
22% Low Beta
You are confident in many situations, but you are not intuitive about the feelings of others and tend not to work hard to maintain your relationships. You are super low-key, sometimes too laid-back, and conflict-avoidant. You need a partner who is higher in Beta than you are (Yellow, Lime Green), so that you can learn to be more tuned in to others.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh God. Not this bullshit....again.  And look, the Quiz is attached to a page that says......buy my book!


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Orange, 32% mid alpha, 18% low beta.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Orange. No one else ?
> 
> Well, pff. I'm not a leader, a follower or a punchbag at heart. My self-esteem is stricly grounded into talents and virtues, not social shit.


Orange here. So far 3 entps I counted for Orange. Correlation?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

InSolitude said:


> Oh God. Not this bullshit....again.  And look, the Quiz is attached to a page that says......buy my book!


Shh, post your results pweez.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Bugs said:


> Orange here. So far 3 entps I counted for Orange. Correlation?


I'm almost orange - tomato red. Reds and oranges are trouble makers.:brocoli:


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Old Intern said:


> I'm almost orange - tomato red. Reds and oranges are trouble makers.:brocoli:


It basically said we're ok except for the part about not giving a shit about other people's feelings.


----------



## UntrustworthyTim (Nov 25, 2014)

75% Alpha Color: Yellow
44% Beta

It makes sense really. I have no problems caring for people close to me but I do tend to be the default leader in most circumstances. I am dating a 39% Alpha, 90% Beta (Blue) and the relationship seems to work well as described in the result.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Bugs said:


> Orange here. So far 3 entps I counted for Orange. Correlation?


Sure, at least I can tell why I scored that way.. the beta score is correlated with SE and FE, alpha score is correlated with N and TE. This doesn't give much opportunity to fall into the orange category, even among the ENTPs.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Sure, at least I can tell why I scored that way.. the beta score is correlated with SE and FE, alpha score is correlated with N and TE. This doesn't give much opportunity to fall into the orange category, even among the ENTPs.


Based on the answers you gave or?


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Bugs said:


> It basically said we're ok except for the part about not giving a shit about other people's feelings.


This agrees with what a few people have told me about myself, people who see me when I'm not on my best behavior. 

I'm a little puzzled about the not intuitive about feelings part because quite often I see where someone is coming from or what I think a motive is - when other people don't seem to see it? I'm non-defensive - and often right (good judge of character?). I care about people, but have trouble gauging that some people are more fragile than I expect them to be? I think what it is is that I cut people slack if it seems like they have major shit going on, but I'm surprised sometimes at how people are acting out on things that seem so minor in terms of possible consequences. 

It's hard for me to recognize how objective I am compared to other people, unless they display quite a bit of emotionalism, regularly, as part of their nature. - or something like that. ?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Bugs said:


> Based on the answers you gave or?


My answers and all the questions..


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

So I am a person with a quite high level of energy; it's something I have been told many times I also got Yellow (70% alpha, 40% beta, or something). But, I don't know how I feel about being in romantic relationship with someone of significantly lower energy. I like being the leader for a fraction of the time, but not _most _of the time. When it's most of the time, I get bored really easily. Someone similarly uninhibited and actively enthusiastic about life sounds kinda great.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

You are Green:
54% High Alpha
70% High Beta

You are a “true” hybrid: high in Alpha and Beta. You are very self-confident and ambitious, and you will lead as well as compromise in a relationship. This is an unusual profile since most of us are not high in both qualities. You will match with many people, but be careful about a partner who is in the {Pale Beige} box; that relationship will be codependent since you will do all the work. Your ideal match is with someone like yourself or someone adjacent to you (Green, Blue, Yellow, Lime Green).


any green/blue/yellow/lime green homies here?


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Bugs said:


> Orange here. So far 3 entps I counted for Orange. Correlation?


I think as many, including myself, have counted yellow. Cognitive functions can lead you in any direction, I believe.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

You are Blue:
30% Mid Alpha
66% High Beta


----------



## Jossrah (Jul 16, 2014)

You are Orange:

34% Mid Alpha

14% Low Beta

So I shall join the ranks of orange entps.
@xisnotx werent you the one who battled with @devoid in the camgirl thread and spilled the most hilarious bullshit I've ever had the honor to read? If so, then please stay. You are comedic gold.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey @Bugs , we've got more for the orange team, yea!


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Old Intern said:


> Hey @Bugs , we've got more for the orange team, yea!


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Team RED. 

cuz.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Old Intern said:


> Hey @_Bugs_ , we've got more for the orange team, yea!


And an ENTP. :kitteh:


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

How many Red so far? Only three?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Old Intern said:


> How many Red so far? Only three?


Could you count them up? Please?

(GRINS!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

I counted 4. 

We have posters who have not taken the quiz yet, or just not telling.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

You are Purple:


10% Low Alpha


36% Mid Beta


As an emotional person you value your relationships a lot, but you lack self-confidence and find it difficult to sound your own horn. Although you have strong opinions, you are uncomfortable fighting for what you believe in. You might be drawn to partners with High Alpha (Yellow or Red), which puts you at risk of being bullied. Because you do not like confrontations and seek compatibility, you need to learn not to back away from challenges. You would do best with a partner similar to you (Purple orPink) or a Mid Alpha (Blue or Lime Green).


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a Blue (mid-Alpha and high Beta) and I'm fairly certain my partner would be a Yellow (high Alpha and mid-Beta). It seems to work well for us relationship-wise. I also know a happy couple where the man is more a Blue and the woman probably a Red (high Alpha, low Beta). 

The one thing I feel like the quiz is missing is a scale for independence without caring about others - Alpha is very competitive, but a lot of people have a streak of independence without that competition. I don't feel like my dad (INTP), for instance, would score overwhelmingly highly on Alpha - probably mid - but he's not Beta, either. He is strongly independent, however.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

angelfish said:


> I'm a Blue (mid-Alpha and high Beta) and I'm fairly certain my partner would be a Yellow (high Alpha and mid-Beta). It seems to work well for us relationship-wise. I also know a happy couple where the man is more a Blue and the woman probably a Red (high Alpha, low Beta).
> 
> The one thing I feel like the quiz is missing is a scale for independence without caring about others - Alpha is very competitive, but a lot of people have a streak of independence without that competition. I don't feel like my dad (INTP), for instance, would score overwhelmingly highly on Alpha - probably mid - but he's not Beta, either. He is strongly independent, however.


Mid alpha low beta would be orange (independent and not focused on peoples feelings) - for your Dad. ? I think my mother would be on the low scale end of orange and my Dad? some ways purple but sometimes more lime. On the inside of their lives my mother is tough and Dad goes along, but with the outside world my dad is popular and my mother is more mild and polite - er.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Old Intern said:


> Mid alpha low beta would be orange (independent and not focused on peoples feelings) - for your Dad. ? I think my mother would be on the low scale end of orange and my Dad? some ways purple but sometimes more lime. On the inside of their lives my mother is tough and Dad goes along, but with the outside world my dad is popular and my mother is more mild and polite - er.


I think my mom's a Blue but I have a hard time figuring out my dad. I think you're right that he'd be closest to Orange, but the description - 



Orange said:


> Orange: Mid Alpha (26-50%) and Low Beta (0-25%)
> You are confident in many situations, but you are not intuitive about the feelings of others and *tend not to work hard to maintain your relationships*. You are super low-key, sometimes too laid-back, and conflict-avoidant. You need a partner who is higher in Beta than you are (Yellow, Lime Green), so that you can learn to be more tuned in to others.


I think he's actually pretty into maintaining his and my mom's relationship, even though he's not particularly people-aware. I think he's sp/sx with pretty decently high sx. It's interesting. He's not really low-key, either - he's e5w6 - and I wouldn't call him too laid-back. Yes to conflict-avoidant, though.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

angelfish said:


> I think my mom's a Blue but I have a hard time figuring out my dad. I think you're right that he'd be closest to Orange, but the description -
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's actually pretty into maintaining his and my mom's relationship, even though he's not particularly people-aware. I think he's sp/sx with pretty decently high sx. It's interesting. He's not really low-key, either - he's e5w6 - and I wouldn't call him too laid-back. Yes to conflict-avoidant, though.


I forgot about the *low key* part. This may be bias of the author who is writing primarily to high alpha women? I mean if orange is too laid back, then beige? 

I've been told I don't make effort on relationships. But this complaint comes from people who are moody and then have to make up for moodiness by DOing things to make people know they have good intentions? Or I thought of it this way. I mean, if I decide to get back out there and get more involved in different activities, I show up, I'm polite enough, and from that, if anything I need to keep the brakes on because I just don't want people up in my face every minute? People include me if I show up. -So I'm not sure about the authors idea of too laid back.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

You are Blue

32% Mid Alpha
58% High Beta

You are a good mixture of Alpha and Beta; you probably get along with everyone and are well liked. You are confident without being overbearing. As a cooperative person, you may prefer letting your partner take the lead—but you are not a pushover. You will partner well with a strong Alpha (Green, Yellow), since you can hold your own. However, you will be comfortable in a stable, secure relationship with another person like yourself, in Blue.

I want my complement, not my clone/another blue tho roud: Too comfortable/secure is boring. :crazy:


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

You are Yellow:66% High Alpha
38% Mid Beta





You are High Alpha and Mid Beta, which means that you are dominant in most relationships but have the capacity to collaborate and compromise. However, you have to guard against imposing your strong will and overpowering people. You will match up well with a partner who has a strong Mid to High Beta profile and will allow your Alpha to lead. Your best match is with someone more laid-back than you, who will help you take the edge off when necessary (Blue or Pink).


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

"You are Yellow:
52% High Alpha

40% Mid Beta

The Alpha Woman Meets Her Match

You are High Alpha and Mid Beta, which means that you are dominant in most relationships but have the capacity to collaborate and compromise. However, you have to guard against imposing your strong will and overpowering people. You will match up well with a partner who has a strong Mid to High Beta profile and will allow your Alpha to lead. Your best match is with someone more laid-back than you, who will help you take the edge off when necessary (Blue or Pink)."

Very interesting.


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

You are Green:54% High Alpha
54% High Beta



You are a “true” hybrid: high in Alpha and Beta. You are very self-confident and ambitious, and you will lead as well as compromise in a relationship. This is an unusual profile since most of us are not high in both qualities. You will match with many people, but be careful about a partner who is in the{Pale Beige} box; that relationship will be codependent since you will do all the work. Your ideal match is with someone like yourself or someone adjacent to you (Green, Blue, Yellow, Lime Green).
See all personality type descriptions »


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

IIIIII said:


> *You are Green:*
> 
> 54% High Alpha
> 54% High Beta
> ...


Nice to have the descriptions - all of them - handy (from your above link).


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know. I got bored halfway through, but all the "alpha" traits are what I'd call being a dick.


----------



## faithh (Aug 23, 2015)

You are Blue:
48% Mid Alpha
56% High Beta

You are a good mixture of Alpha and Beta; you probably get along with everyone and are well liked. You are confident without being overbearing. As a cooperative person, you may prefer letting your partner take the lead—but you are not a pushover. You will partner well with a strong Alpha (Green, Yellow), since you can hold your own. However, you will be comfortable in a stable, secure relationship with another person like yourself, in Blue.

I've been (past-tense) with someone I'd consider an Orange based on the description: 'not intuitive about the feelings of others and tend not to work hard to maintain your relationships. You are super low-key...' But this part 'sometimes too laid-back, and conflict-avoidant. You need a partner who is higher in Beta than you are (Yellow, Lime Green), so that you can learn to be more tuned in to others.' isn't true about that person... Hmm I never thought I'd need an Alpha type, I thought I was pretty Alpha as it is, because I intimidate a lot of guys. Interesting!


----------

